# Hey Mom, Can We Check Out



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

what a computer geek!
that dude needs some help!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We need to keep our kids separated...no telling what they'd Chat about


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Baggins is going camping this weekend! Squirrels beware!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Baggins is going camping this weekend! Squirrels beware!


the squirrels here sit in the trees on on the power lines and taunt our dogs,it's entertaining


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL

Getting the whole family involved!

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Baggins is going camping this weekend! Squirrels beware!


Handsome kid there,GoVols!!! I'll bet Baggins has just been dyin' to get out there and surprise some unsuspecting little (or big) critter!

<We don't have squirrels.....our coyotes have squirrels, but we don't>


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Disco (our 2.5 y/o Boxer) is looking forward to taking Tonka (our 4 month old DEAF Boxer) on his first camping trip







........yikes!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> Disco (our 2.5 y/o Boxer) is looking forward to taking Tonka (our 4 month old DEAF Boxer) on his first camping trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute -must be something to watch these two interact!

Map Guy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice photos of he four leggeds.

We keep ours away from the cmputers as much as possible.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

These are our Canine Campers!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great looking group of Outbarkers! 









Hey! I might have something here


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What a great looking group of Outbarkers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAWN!!!! THAT'S EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you're a genious! Hey! our dogs need their own decals on the TT too! [email protected] !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> you're a genious! Hey! our dogs need their own decals on the TT too! [email protected] !


Oh, Douuuuuuggggggg.......we'd like to vary the name of your site....just a tad......


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Our Sugar is a great camper. She is pictured here sitting in one of her favorite places, in front of the A/C return air grill. Seems that she enjoys banging her tail on the grill!










She loves going to different campgrounds. All I have to do is back up the tv toward the Outback and she starts talking. She has to make sure we're not gonna leave her!

Dan


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is one of ours hanging out at the 2006 PNW Fall Rally. 
One of Doxie's dog, Cricket, favorites


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

name='BlueWedge' date='Mar 22 2007, 07:39 PM' post='200712']
Here is one of ours hanging out at the 2006 PNW Fall Rally. 
One of Doxie's dog, Cricket, favorites









[/quote]
Cricket says be afraid Mara, be very afraid.I have been working on my growl and snarl and can raise my hackles even higher











3LEES said:


> Our Sugar is a great camper. She is pictured here sitting in one of her favorite places, in front of the A/C return air grill. Seems that she enjoys banging her tail on the grill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when going in or out of trailer I have to keep my living room shade closed so Cricket can't see, she starts going crazy.


----------

